# Portable Garage



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi all......bit windy here last night! Woke up to this.....

Untitled by John Appleton, on Flickr

Untitled by John Appleton, on Flickr

Nice!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hope there was no other damage done chum!!??


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Ouch!!

Good idea with the wood around the bottom, is there no way of securing to the floor?


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Cookies said:


> Hope there was no other damage done chum!!??


No thankfully. Just missed the windows of the house by a fraction, the car inside didn't get touched (other than full of leaves and crap from the rain overnight) but the canopy got a few light tears where it hit the house! Could of been a lot worse - might have to build a wooden garage next.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Sorry to see this buddy but thank goodness there was nothing worse than a few rips.

The force of nature takes no prisoners! Hope you get it all sorted swiftly and are back doing some more of your fabulous write ups :thumb::thumb:


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Zetec-al said:


> Ouch!!
> 
> Good idea with the wood around the bottom, is there no way of securing to the floor?


Thanks - yep we may try and secure it with concrete sometime but I would like to be able to move it. Looking like a wooden garage might be the next step.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

okcharlie said:


> No thankfully. Just missed the windows of the house by a fraction, the car inside didn't get touched (other than full of leaves and crap from the rain overnight) but the canopy got a few light tears where it hit the house! Could of been a lot worse - might have to build a wooden garage next.


Very lucky escape....get a garage like I am building at the moment...it deffo wont move then

If that had been properly secured to the ground you would have probably woken to lots of ripped fabric and bent frame


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

SBM said:


> Sorry to see this buddy but thank goodness there was nothing worse than a few rips.
> 
> The force of nature takes no prisoners! Hope you get it all sorted swiftly and are back doing some more of your fabulous write ups :thumb::thumb:


Thanks - good job this didn't drop on it, 350 year old Oak Tree came down a few years ago on the drive......

IMG_0045 by John Appleton, on Flickr

IMG_0047 by John Appleton, on Flickr

IMG_0045 by John Appleton, on Flickr

Took a week to clear and lots of logs for the wood burner!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

okcharlie said:


> Thanks - good job this didn't drop on it, 350 year old Oak Tree came down a few years ago on the drive......
> 
> IMG_0045 by John Appleton, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Every cloud..... 

At least you didn't have any damage. With the portable garage you could have had cars or Windows (of family) damaged very easily.

Now, where's the next project update. Lol.

Cooks


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Cookies said:


> Every cloud.....
> 
> At least you didn't have any damage. With the portable garage you could have had cars or Windows (of family) damaged very easily.
> 
> ...


What was in the garage when it went up might be a future thread.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Oooooooooooh. We like a cliffhanger lol. 

Any clues?

Cooks


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Cookies said:


> Oooooooooooh. We like a cliffhanger lol.
> 
> Any clues?
> 
> Cooks


DSCN3263 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Sort of Teaser Pic.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks like a KA to me


----------



## vfr (Jan 12, 2010)

Sicskate said:


> Looks like a KA to me


Agree. It has the telltale rust around the fuel flap issue that they all sucome to.


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Sicskate said:


> Looks like a KA to me


If it was a Ka it would have blown over in the wind too


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

vfr said:


> Agree. It has the telltale rust around the fuel flap issue that they all sucome to.


Agreed !!


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Rust??????

DSCN3295 by jpappleton, on Flickr


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

okcharlie said:


> What was in the garage when it went up might be a future thread.


Looking forward to this as always with your threads :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## ActionTracked (Mar 15, 2016)

You been lucky there mate, if the wind had been in different direction someone else may have gained a garage there!

Glad there wasn't all bad and that tree was well out the way


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Nice photo. You should take it seriously tho, there have been a couple deaths with large temporary objects or structures killing people as they blow away and owners ending up in jail.

There are various ground anchors that would definitely help, and still let you move the garage when needed with minimal inconvenience.


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Nice tree.....LOTSA nice firewood


----------

